# Cab curtain track supports



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Anyone have the foggiest where I might find some of these.
Having removed the track for fitting LED's I found that half of them were over tightened by the factory muppets and thus broken :evil: 









I've replaced the initial trial white LED's with warm white both sides


----------



## Glasandra (Feb 5, 2012)

This is the nearest I can find and it's only available from the USA http://www.amazon.com/JR-Products-81145-Ceiling-Bracket/dp/B007XY4RWI


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

That looks like an awful lot of LED's....you're gonna light up like a beacon!


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

I found a few broken a while back and replaced them with ss flange head self tappers which I use on my kayaks. These screwed into the same holes and just pinched the track, I placed a small spacer under to keep it level with adjoining fittings.

Been ok since. I think I may have broken the originals by sitting on the curtain with it draped over the seat.

Kev


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

TheNomad said:


> That looks like an awful lot of LED's....you're gonna light up like a beacon!


I have a dimmer unit in circuit :thumbup:


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Glasandra said:


> This is the nearest I can find and it's only available from the USA http://www.amazon.com/JR-Products-81145-Ceiling-Bracket/dp/B007XY4RWI


Thanks but looking at the dimensions it is very much bigger.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I can only suggest what you've likely already thought of, Rapide.

Or someone with a 3d printer, now you have an excuse to buy one, just think of the stuff you could modify  

At this price even I'd think about it.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

For those that don't subscribe to my Rapido 7090 thread, this was with white one side only.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

I wonder why the curtain and track are fitted when the motorhome is supplied with internal blinds? My 7090+ certainly doesn't have a curtain, which I am pleased about as I had a Chausson which did and they the got in the way when the seats were swiveled .


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good evening Andy,

Try www.sg-s.co.uk; this is the link I sent you via PM the other day re the fixings.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

> I wonder why the curtain and track are fitted when the motorhome is supplied with internal blinds?


I wondered that myself Ray. :?

We have both fitted and we use the curtain all the time - but not the cheap flimsy Remis blinds. Why they're fitted when the thermal curtain is much better is beyond me. The curtain is not only excellent for privacy but it's extremely effective at keeping the heat in/out. If we had the original side pillar trims we'd remove the Remis blinds.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

premiermotorhomes said:


> Good evening Andy,
> 
> Try www.sg-s.co.uk; this is the link I sent you via PM the other day re the fixings.
> 
> ...


Can't see anything suitable thanks


----------

